# How do I enable jit debugging? I am lost



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

I have googled this and came up mostly tutorials for this problem with visual studio. I do not have visual studio that's over my head. That tells you to open open tools menu and click options. There is not options in my tools menu. Another site says this
<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jit debugging="true"/>
</configuration>
That is all good but I have no idea on how or where to input this information. Could somebody please help me. I am still learning and this is driving me crazy. Tutorials only help if they start from a point I understand. I would be extremely gratefull if somebody could walk me through enabling jit debugging on my windows 7 pc. Please use my e-mail if you could help


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

This information relates to Microsoft Visual Studio. If the application you are running was created using Microsoft Visual Studio then this error will occur occasionally when the code encounters a problem.


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have visual studio. I keep finding all my searches to be linked to this solution. Unless windows 7 has home premium has visual studio hidden somewhere I do not know of, there must be another way. But I had tried downloading it and it took hours to install it was huge. I tried going into the tools menu enabling jit debugging. it didn't help. Still got the error. So I unistalled it. After trying a couple other things I ended up restoring my computer to factory defaults. Please tell me there is another way.


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.
For example:
<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>
When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

If a Microsoft Visual Studio application encounters an unhandled error outside of the debugging enviroment, then you will recieve this error. If you have the source code for the program, recompile the source with JIT enabled. If you do not then either reinstall the program or check for updates.


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have visual studio. I don't even know what visual studio is for to be quite honest. Nor would I know how to recompile a source code. I can try uninstalling the program and reinstalling it. So this bebugging enviroment only exists in visual studio? Why do I get this error if I don't have visual studio?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Visual Studio is an IDE created by Microsoft. The options to enable JIT only exist in Visual studio. If a program created using Visual Studio encounters an unhandled error outside of the debugging enviroment, a JIT message will appear, unless it has been enabled when the program was built.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you provide more details on what you're trying to do? Are you trying to fix a program you wrote? Or are you getting an error message when trying to run a program? If so, what's the program, and what is the exact error? 

I think you're headed in the wrong direction, and the terminology you're using is confusing the issue. You can't "debug" a program you didn't write or are not modifying. My guess is that you're seeing a strange or obscure error trying to run a program.


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

I was totaly misinterpreting the error message I believe. I believe what I have is a bad copy of an application that I got of a website. Unfortunately I paid thirty dollars for it. To go into details of what this program is would be a breach of terms of Tech Support Guy Forums. I will respect that. Nothing terrible but still falls into that catergory. I am still realy new to a lot of this tech talk, though I am eager and slighthly OCD when I hit a wall. I would be thrilled if you'd like to further assist. [email protected] I may want to bring other issues to the table later on this site and do not want to be banned so I won't give the name of the specific app on this forum.


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

It's all just part of a learning process. I've never taken classes. I've got to find things that interest me to find drive to excell


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

but here is the error does this sound like I'm on the right plane of thought?
Unhandled exception has occured in your application-blah blah
Unable to loadDLL"???????.dll": the specific module could not be found.
[exception result from Hresult:0x8007007E]. then it proceeds to tell me to enable jit debuggiing. I thought that was a fix. Now I think that is more or less something that detects bad or malfuntioned apps and redirects them to maybe a update or repair solution. Am I correct or even close? Any Ideas? I would still appreciate some input to help me understand this error. what do you think?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The program is faulty. Since you didn't write it and don't have the source code for it, there's nothing for you to debug. You're simply seeing the operating system's response to an application error. You'll have to contact the seller or company about the problem or for support. You can't fix a program's bad code.

If this program does violate the rules of this site, I'm not surprised it's faulty, and you're not likely going to get this resolved. Unfortunately, you also lost money. I also hope you have very good security software installed since utilities with less than legal purposes frequently contain malware that can wreak havoc on a system.


----------



## nightshadoww (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't trust nothing online. Yeah I had restore system after trying to download a couple free versions of the program. I'm gonna lay that one to rest


----------

